# Digimon Season 6 Announced!



## Rock Wrecker (May 1, 2010)

YES! It will be called Digimon Xross!

Google it, since I can't find a link with enough info!


----------



## ClockworkJB (May 2, 2010)

So long as it isn't all JoJo's Bizzare Adventure like Savers, with the manly speeches and and the punching of Digimon, then I'm up for it.


----------



## spaekle (May 2, 2010)

Checked the Wiki page. Haven't been into Digimon in forever, but I'm not sure this really looks promising.

 [obligatory "Tamers was the best" comment here]

(yes, I know it's turbo)


----------



## IcySapphire (May 2, 2010)

Do we know anything about a plot?


----------

